# Aparte de la electronica que mas les gusta?  o  solo se dedican a electronica



## JUG3RNUTAR3S (May 1, 2009)

la verdad me gusta mucho la electronica y le dedico gran tiempo pero tambien hay otras cosas que me gustan como el taekwondo, tocar la guitarra, mi vida no solo es la electronica 



la suya ?  lo es?


----------



## electrodan (May 1, 2009)

Aquí hay muchos profesionales que se ganan la vida de la electrónica, pero estoy seguro de que todos tenemos otras grandes o pequeñas aficiones.
Por mencionar una por ejemplo, me gusta la fotografía, pienso comprarme una cámara digital decente.
Otro ejemplo, ahora estoy viendo de construir un pequeño avión a control remoto. (Aunque este tiene bastante electrónica, si se arman los transmisores y/o receptores).
Y bueno... Como esas, varias mas, no muy evidentes...
El problema de tener muchos intereses es que al final no se termina profundizando en ninguna, en especial si tienes poco tiempo para dedicarles.
Además, la mayoría son en mayor o menor nivel caras, lo que limita un poco. Esa es una particularidad y ventaja de la electrónica, que para poder seguirla practicando no tenés por que tener el hardware de última generación. (Como si pasa, por ejemplo, con los juegos de computadora, con lo que te comprás una computadora y en un año ya no te sirve.)


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2009)

pues ami me gusta mucho la musica, toco el piano pero no profecionalmente. pero si me gustaria, pero pues si me dieran a elegir  piano o electronica,,,, pues sin duda la electronica


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (May 1, 2009)

electrodan realmente creo que esta hablando por mi. porque yo era un gamer y realmente era muy costoso tener la compu modernisada . En 3 meses ya te sacan un nuevo procesador o una nueva placa de video etc...
yo en un momento dije basta con todo cuando vi que el nuevo intel i7 costaba unos $400 dolares   que porsupuesto ni en 2 años llego a pagarlo. En cambio en la electronica una placa de pcb de 10x5 me la cobran  $1 (peso argentino).


----------



## deniel144 (May 1, 2009)

yo estudio ing. informática y junto con la electronica son mis dos pasiones antes de entrar a la U tenia la gran duda, que carrera elegir opte la informática por los años que llevo en ella ya que la electronica me impulse cuando conoci este foro , lo que si no descarto sacar una ing electronica ya que podria ser un excelente complemento con informática

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 2, 2009)

Sexo (veo millones de visitas de Google por poner esto acá)
Mujeres
Reunirme con amigos
Escuchar música estilo Dance
Degustar comida tipo Gurmet
Un buen trago de alcohol, Ron de preferencia.
Programación, Perl, PHP, HTML, MySQL, Java, etc.
*Electrónica* va acá
Contabilidad (Monitoreo, control, estadística, toma de decisiones, evasión y elución fiscal)
Electricidad (Agarro la fase con la mano desnuda a la vez que les digo a los que están a mi alrrededor: "ni se te ocurra tocarme", si estoy solo corto la luz...)
Iluminación (poner foquitos acá y allá, nada que ver con el Dalai Lama)
Construcción (poner un ladrillo arriba de otro no me sale bien, pero te dibujo maravillas de como va a quedar)
Tai Chi Chuan (Si pongo Karate vas a entender pero se parece mas al Kung Fu)
Gimnasio con pesas (siempre y cuando tambien vayan chicas)
Carpintería metálica y madera.
Remo (en el agua del río, no es corriendo la coneja)
Che, esto de enumerar lo que mas me gusta me abrío la cabeza, me parece que en unos días empiezo a vivir de otra cosa...


----------



## Selkir (May 3, 2009)

A parte de la electrónica, me gusta mucho la música. Soy cantante en un grupo de rock, bajista en otro grupo, técnico de sonido y técnico de iluminación (estos dos últimos es más con dos coros de música gospel, pero también con otros estilos de música).

Y bueno, también me encanta salir con los amigos por ahí y hacer el cabra un buen rato jeje
y viajar, siempre que puedo me escapo a visitar a algún amigo (más bien amigas jeje) que no vive por aquí.

Y alguna que otra vez también pinto alguna que otra miniatura de WarHammer.


Básicamente eso, si me acuerdo de algo más lo pondré jeje


----------



## felixls (May 3, 2009)

Familia+Electrónica+Informática+Física+Matemáticas = Felixls


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2009)

ps a mi me apasiona la literatura (pero no da de comer), considero que estamos condenados a la narracion asi que me dio por tener una narracion mas logica (logica digital claro) siemre me ha gustado la electronica aunque siempre lo quise como pasatiempo pero cuando me dijieron vago por andar escribiendo pues decidi pasar a lo profecional el pasatiempo


----------



## microsistel (Jun 6, 2009)

Jajajaja, aca que se pone? lo que a uno le gusta aparte de la electrónica?
Naaaaaaaaa, bue, "mentire" un poco........ 

Me apasiona la ELECTRONICA.........
Puedo  enumerar rubros tambien de la electrónica'? jajajajaja Las Telecomunicaciones, Fuentes de Potencia y la mas apasionante, la electrónica Automotriz......

Me gustan los Autos, y una debilidad por los tableros o Dashboard o salpicadero, o como quieran llamarle e Yankilandia o Gallegolandia. Cuanto mas relojes tenga mejor, incorporando dispalys, y demas.... digamos que parezca el Cockpit de un avión......

En fin, que mas me gusta........... la Musica Dance/electrónica para variar......
Me gusta viajar...., aunque no tenga plata, me siga gustando, al menos hacer una escapada a las sierras de Cordoba (pase el chivo)
  despues comento mas...........


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2009)

Me gusta poner musica, algo así como un DJ, nomás que casi no practico, mejor mantego mi equipo de audio al dia en lo que se pueda. Cada evento que sale es una lanita que sirve para muchas cosas, y ademas, me gusta la musica!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

Bueno, esto es complicado, soy un tipo al cual le gustan bastantes cosas.

En primer lugar, como dijo Nilfred, supongo que iría el Sexo  

Después, y _en un orden no necesariamente ordenado_, me gustan (y trato de dedicarles tiempo) las siguientes cosas:

-Electrónica
-Mecánica (y relacionadas, neumática, hidráulica, etc)
-Música (Toco el bajo, a veces trato de tocar cosas con el piano, guitarra y bateria cuando tengo oportunidad, y estoy tratando de empezar a tocar el violín)
-Informática (Tanto hardware como software, hago algo de programación, que me gustaría ampliar, por ahora me manejo bien con visual basic, batch y bash, pero me gustaría aprender más python y C)
-Dibujo CAD y modelado 3D (Además de ser muy util, puedo estar horas dibujando o modelando con la computadora, no sé por qué me resulta muy entretenido )
-Motos (Tengo una moto a la cual trato de hacerle cosas para que quede a mi gusto y arreglarla yo si le pasa algo, y actualmente estoy haciendo una minimoto)
-Cualquier otra cosa que tenga ruedas, fuego o cosas parecidas me suele interesar
-Carpintería


Y además de eso soy una persona bastante curiosa (mi novia no se cansa de reprocharmeló  ), asique me interesan muchísimas cosas. Si veo algo que me interesa trato de averiguar más, investigar, leer, etc sobre eso.



Actualmente a esto es a lo que más atención le estoy prestando.
Es una minimoto que estoy haciendo en mi tiempo libre y con las pocas monedas que me van sobrando del colectivo y cosas que tengo. La foto es un poco vieja (es del primer día que la empecé, ahora está más avanzada), pero sirve para que se den una idea.
De largo mide aproximadamente 50 o 60cm, y el motor es dos tiempos de 70cc (una bestia para esa minimoto):



Y esto es algo que modelé rápido para una parte de la minimoto:









Saludos.


----------



## Ashram (Sep 12, 2009)

Parece que por aquí hay de todo , bueno, soy médico (salí hace poco), aunque me encanta la electrónica desde chico. Me encanta la electrónica y es que en medicina no puedes experimentar con las personas (si se funde alguna me matan, detalles como éstos te limitan mucho el probar cosas nuevas), me gusta ser libre y por eso tengo gustos variados . 
    Estudie un poco de ingenieria en sistemas computacionales, salí de la carrera por no tener tiempo, tengo planeado hacer una maestría en biomédica, pero antes me gustaría tener una novia guapa y chistosa, y si se puede que tenga gustos parecidos ;p. Se tocar el piano aunque muy poco y me gusta el chelo aunque no lo se tocar. Me gustaría aprender de leyes para poder defenderme mejor (hay mucha gente mala en mi profesión), bueno en fin tengo el gusto por aprender lo que pueda servirme  no me importa llegar a ser un super sabio en como operar el dedo gordo del pie, más bien me gusta lo general, de todo sin limitarme, si lo puedo usar lo aprendo .


----------



## snowboard (Sep 12, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Remo (en el agua del río, no es corriendo la coneja)



 me salió la risa del alma!!!!!!!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 12, 2009)

Parece que a muchos foreros de por acá les gusta la música! A mi también, desde hace un tiempo.


----------



## Eliana (Sep 16, 2009)

Electrodan tiene razón,,, 



> Parece que a muchos foreros de por acá les gusta la música!



yo toco flauta transversa y reparo instrumentos de viento... porque no todo es electrónica


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 16, 2009)

de electronica... todo lo que sea iluminacion y audio... es una cosa que me apasiona...tambien me gustan los diseños en general pero estos dos son en los que mas me especifico...

me gusta tambien la musica...

saludos!


----------



## alexus (Sep 16, 2009)

hago de todo....

la electronica ante todo!

trabajo, si bien trabajo en algo relacionado con la electro-electronica (realizo el manteniemiento de esto en una fabrica), en este ambiente me gusta mas la electrotecnia, ya que me aburre mucho pasar 8 horas encerrado en un cuchitril arreglando placas! jeje

tengo una huerta en casa, y hay que mantenerla, etc.

soy radioaficionado, y le dedico astante tiempo a eso.

me gusta el ciclismo, y trato de hacer algun qeu otro kilometro todos los dias.

soy medio "mc. giver", ando siempre inventando cosas, etc.

me gusta mesclar musica, subir el volumen! jeje y usar los equipos de iluminacion qeu me construyo.

no tengo orden, aun que si prioridad. el trabajo, la radio, y despues como caiga! jeje

saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 16, 2009)

igual que electrodan el aeromodelismo...una sola vez vole pero dentro de poco termino mi avion


----------



## alexus (Sep 17, 2009)

a mi me encanta el radiocontrol....

falta money...


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 20, 2009)

alexus... eso es una verdad...

a todos nos falta money!!

jaja

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 20, 2009)

Es verdad...

Ayer fui a comprar un par de pabadas para armar un amplificador con un TDA2003 y me gasté $31 !!!
Eso solo contando los componentes (sin potenciómetros ni nada de eso, bien simple) :S


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 9, 2009)

Bueno, ademas de la electrónica, me apasionan los deportes de motor, sea autos, motos, etc.
Tengo una moto "grande" por asi decirlo y me dedico mucho a ella.

Tambien me gusta mucho la musica, y me hubiese gustado algun curso de DJ y tener bandeja, mezcladora, potencias, etc...pero por falta de guita y tiempo no pude.

Soy de hacer muchas relaciones sociales ademas de ser un futuro Ing en Electronica.
Hay que mantener un equilibrio, no se puede dedicar al 100% la vida a una sola cosa.
Laburo con el tema electronica, pero tengo mis pasatiempos que no tienen nada que ver con la misma, como por ejemplo jugar al futbol 5, hacer de novio (hago, no lo soy jaja) y salir a pasear por mi pais en mi moto!

Estoy medio como Drix...en ese tema.

Saludos!


----------



## Ashram (Oct 11, 2009)

Me encanta saber que hay gente que gusta de los deportes de motor , entre más gente fracturada llegue a los hospitales gano más , ojala hagas toda una moda amigo!!! cuento contigo, se que no me defraudaras :evil:. Jajaja, en serio, lo que quiero decir es que tengan mucha precaución, cuidense todos, romperse una pata sale caro en estos días y esos deportes son algo peligrosos. , tened cuidado y disfrutenlo!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 11, 2009)

No te preocupes... tambien puedes recibir pacientes con ataques de nervios y paros cardiacos provocados por sustos mayores... 

YouTube - Almost Hit, Close Calls, - Dead Experience Rally Compilation

YouTube - IÂ´m gonna live until i die


----------



## Ashram (Oct 11, 2009)

Jejeje lo tomare en cuenta !! , y les puedo recomendar también algún psicologo .


----------



## camilo9793 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bueno les cuento que además de la Electrónica, tambien me gusta mucho la musica, el rap especificamente.. aunq parezca raro pero si!!!, también me gusta salir de fiesta, tomar trago, cerveza.... jugar billar pero no pool sino tres bandas, salir con chicas.... las motos me fascinan, y asiii, mejor dicho mi msj para este for es q para ser un buen Electrónico no es necesario ser un "Nerd" sin ofender claro... uno puede ser dedicado y profesional en sus cosas sin descuidar el pequeño

detalle de "vivir la vida" salu2 colegas ;-)


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 13, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> a mi me encanta el radiocontrol....
> 
> falta money...




A mi también me entusiasma el radiocontrol ...
De hecho muchos circuitos de LEDs parpadeantes del foro estan en alguno de mis modelos.

Tengo un helicoptero RC de estos 4 canales, que hacen de todo y vuelan de mil maravillas, y le puse unos LEDs tunning.
Estuve a punto de comprarme un Mini Inferno 09 pero no lo hice por razones de tiempo. Con los estudios y la musica voy a tope.

Saludos. 


No todo es electronica pero si que todo se puede solucionar electronicamente


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 27, 2009)

Bueno primero que  nada reciban un cordial saludo,
Por mi parte,aparte de que estoy aprendiendo la Electronica me gusta tocar el acordeón de botones no soy muy experto pero ya saco la cucaracha.,tambien trato de pasar el mas tiempo posible con mi familia,y dedicarles tiempo para ellos me gusta viajar salimos una o dos veces por año para conocer diferentes partes de nuestra Republica Mexicana y cuando tenemos oportunidad de salir en los fines de semana nos encanta el baile especialmente musica Norteña y Cumbias y musica de los 60s Como dicen por hay no todo es Electronica..
Saludos desde Mexico.,.
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo.,.,.,


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2009)

tomas varela andujo dijo:


> Bueno primero que  nada reciban un cordial saludo,
> Por mi parte,aparte de que estoy aprendiendo la Electronica me gusta tocar el acordeón de botones *no soy muy experto pero ya saco la cucaracha.*,tambien trato de pasar el mas tiempo posible con mi familia,y dedicarles tiempo para ellos me gusta viajar salimos una o dos veces por año para conocer diferentes partes de nuestra Republica Mexicana y cuando tenemos oportunidad de salir en los fines de semana nos encanta el baile especialmente musica Norteña y Cumbias y musica de los 60s Como dicen por hay no todo es Electronica..
> Saludos desde Mexico.,.
> Atte
> Tomas Varela Andujo.,.,.,


+

Cual? Las que se esconden en el acordeón despues de un rato sin uso.
jajajajja, Es puro choro compañero!!!. Echele ganas.
Agguante el asado!!!


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 28, 2009)

Tacatomon.
Recibe un cordial saludo,que as sabido de la reunion en donde se planea hacer??no as sabido nada todavia.,.,
Ya por este lado estamos alistando maletas para esa fecha ojala y se nos aga conocernos personalmente.,.,
un saludo y aqui seguimos.,.,que tan lejos estas de Catemaco?? si no pasa nada para marzo tenemos una ida para alla 
Primero Dios. ala mejor por alla nos vemos.,.,Bueno si acaso para entonces no se a hecho la reunion.,.,
Asta la vista.,.
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo..,.,.


----------



## palomo (Nov 13, 2009)

Bueno segun se lee a varios mas bien a todos, aparte de que nos encanta tener encuentros sercanos con alguna reinita (lease solteros ), nos encanta y apaciona la electronica y tener el titulo de todologos (plomeros, electricistas, carpinteros, fontaneros, he incluso IBM´s ) pero por lo visto nadie sufre como yo, les explico el porque; tengo la carrera de Ing. en electronica aun no me he titulado, tambien una licenciatura en matematicas titulado, esta la hice cuando deje un tiempo la Ingenieria, y me dedico la noble tarea de TRAUMAR ADOLECENTES en especial a los de nivel Secundaria. Asi es, como leyeron, los traumo les enseño y los adentro en el maravilloso mundo de las matematicas, haaaaaa la divina Algebra, calculo,   y transtornadas de laplase  imaginen 10 grupos por dia, 30 alumnos en cada grupo aproximadamente, estar laburando desde las 10 am asta las 8:10pm.  A estas alturas ya no se quien trauma a quien? YO a ellos con ecuaciones o ELLOS a mi con sus problemas de identidad y rebeldia.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 13, 2009)

AHhhh, Algebra!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## digisk8 (Nov 13, 2009)

me apasiona mucho la electronica, pero tambn le dedico mucho tiempo a otras cosas, por ejemplo:
chicas
skateboarding
musica (aficionado a la bateria y a la guitarra jajaja)
amigos
vagar
etc
etc. 
jajaja

se cuidan..


----------



## diego_z (Nov 13, 2009)

palomo dijo:


> YO a ellos con ecuaciones o ELLOS a mi con sus problemas de identidad y rebeldia.
> 
> SALUDOS.


jaja que cosas no ? dijo kiko , pense que eso se daba solo aca en argentina


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2009)

mis grandes pasiones....
1.-chicas..
2.-Carpinteria..
3.-Chicas...
4.-Programacion orientada a sistems administrativos y de diseño...
5.-chicas...
6.-Brandy...
7.-chicas..
8.-Contabilidad publica y de costos...
9.-chicas....
10.-Electronica...
11.-chicas..
12.-Robotica, domotica y automatizacion etc....
13.-chicas...
14.-metalmecanica...
15.chicas...
16.- tratar de reparar lo descompuesto...

si mencione que las chicas tambien....
Saludos..


----------



## jorger (Nov 13, 2009)

Pues...mis apasiones son:
-Skateboarding
-Parkour
-Tricking/street stunt
-Basket
-Ligar si es posible (aquí donde vivo de momento no mucho )
-Musica

De momento eso,no se si me queda algo por mencionar..
PD:Si lo han notado,yo soy de deportes urbanos .

Un saludo.


----------



## palomo (Nov 13, 2009)

jorger dijo:


> De momento eso,no se si me queda algo por mencionar..
> PD:Si lo han notado,yo soy de deportes urbanos .
> 
> Un saludo.



Y yo de deportes extremos  lo digo por mi trabajo.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> AHhhh, Algebra!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo



No le saques compatriota, no hay cosas mas interesante en este mundo que las matematicas y las mujeres, las matematicas son exactas y sabes que puedes obtener (cuando estan bien planteadas) y de las mujeres sabes tambien que puedes obtener aparte que ellas adoran esta materia,  aunque no lo creas ellas son mejores para el algebra, te lo explico: 

Elevan a su maxima expreción cualquier miembro de la ecuacion.

Lo encierran entre dos parentesis.

Le extraen su factor comun.

y lo reducen a su minima expreción.

Saludos.


----------



## roggers (Nov 13, 2009)

las xikas!
de echo soy bn infiel 


salu-2


----------



## Cacho (Nov 13, 2009)

Por favor no sigas usando abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro.
Eso incluye la "q" o la "k" en lugar de "que", la "x" a diestra y siniestra y demás indicadores de ignorancia idiomática de los que se aplauden en el chat.

En el foro, la "k" es la abreviatura de "kilo", la "x" es la variable de la ecuación y "q" es la carga. No pases por un ignorante, por favor.

Saludos

PS: Me olvidaba, "bn" es "blanco y negro".


----------



## Pupe (Nov 13, 2009)

En realidad nunca pensé que fuera a terminar amando tanto la electrónica, hoy por hoy es mi vida y eso que apenas tengo 21...

Antes solía tocar guitarra, bajo y batería.
Antes entrenaba fútbol, campeón juvenil, pero lesiones y cosas no me dejaron seguir.


Ahora trabajo en una página deportiva, lo cual me agrada bastante.
Tengo gustos muy variados pero no sé, el tiempo a veces a inversamente proporcional a mis gustos.


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 14, 2009)

me gustan los coches , soy mecanico y electricista automotriz , tambien estudie y me gusta la inyeccion electronica
actualmente trabajo en un taller de gnc haciendo varias cosas relacionadas a los autos y porsupuesto me gustan las mujeres 
saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2009)

una pista, visiten:   http://sites.google.com/site/ellaberintodelaquimera/


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Deporte, sin Handball ni fútbol no puedo vivir... Aunque sin electrónica tampoco


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 4, 2009)

Esta bueno esto de saber un poco mas de los gustos de los demas y que hay otras cosas ademas de la electronica...

Pero por mi parte la electronica me gusta mucho y ahora que tengo un tallercito donde hacer locuras mucho mas...

Pero tambien hay otras cosas.

Me gusta salir con amigos, cada tanto toco la guitarra ver peliculas, algo de anime, leer un poco. En un momento tambien hice tae kwon do y dentro de poco espero comenzar ninjutsu cerca de mi facultad, es un arte marcial. Esas son algunas de las cosas que me gustan. 

Pero la electronica me puede...

Saludos


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 6, 2009)

buenas chicos, a mi de verdad a parte de esto me gusta el airsoft y de tercero hacer manualidades, sea lo que sea le meto mano XDD.. aunque te digo la verdad el 70% de tiempo libre que tengo lo utilizo para la piva, y el 30 restante ya es para las aficiones, jeje.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2009)

eso no es sano, dejala, (la piva, no la electronica) 

es broma, je je je


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:


> buenas chicos, a mi de verdad a parte de esto me gusta el airsoft y de tercero hacer manualidades, sea lo que sea le meto mano XDD.. aunque te digo la verdad el 70% de tiempo libre que tengo lo utilizo para la piva, y el 30 restante ya es para las aficiones, jeje.
> 
> saludos ¡¡



¿El AirSoft Es como el Gotcha?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 6, 2009)

El Airsoft es aire comprimido que dispara balines de plástico y el Paintball (Gotcha) es gas comprimido que dispara bolas de gelatina rellenas de pintura


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 14, 2009)

la mecanica y de la cual mas me aplico y mas conocimientos tengo actualmente estoy arreglando mauqinaria pesada minishowell elevadoras compresores neumaticos entre otros


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2009)

Ah, me olvidaba.

Cuando tengo tiempo, plata, y no tengo que trabajar, me gusta ir a conferencias, charlas, y expos, generalmente de Software Libre.
Esto es en las 8vas Jornadas Regionales de Software Libre, junto a Jon Maddog Hall (Sí, el presidente de Linux International). Por suerte tuve la suerte (valga la redundancia ) de poder charlar un buen rato con el (segunda foto). Me pareció muy buen tipo, y muy inteligente. Ah, y muy paciente de mi Inglés hablado (no habla en español ).














Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Dic 18, 2009)

Vaya que te envidio.... el charlar con un sujeto de ese nivel... wow...
de broma.... le da cierto parecido a un personaje navideño 
post.end.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

Eso de las charlas debe de estar bueno.


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 1, 2010)

Me han preguntado que voy a ser de agrande (además de adulto ) y les digo que me gustan muchas cosas, que me es dificil decidirme por solo una:

1.Lenguaje de programación.
2.Electrónica.
2.Arquitectura
3.Contabilidad.
4.Aeromodelism.
5.Química

y otras muchas cosas más, pero en general, me gustan las cosas en las que se necesita creatividad,imaginanción,iniciativa,teoria y práctica y mas que nada CIENCIA y TECNOLOGÍA ^^

nada más que México no se preocupa por apoyar a la ciencia y  la tecnología, ni siquiera el deporte, por lo menos no en Guerrero.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 1, 2010)

> nada más que México no se preocupa por apoyar a la ciencia y la tecnología, ni siquiera el deporte, por lo menos no en Guerrero.


 
ni en guerrero... ni en ningun otro lado de la republica... 
nada mas enseñan pero no apoyan...
¿De que sirve leer, si no hay libros?


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 1, 2010)

jair2808 dijo:


> y otras muchas cosas más, pero en general, me gustan las cosas en las que se necesita creatividad,imaginanción,iniciativa,teoria y práctica y mas que nada CIENCIA y TECNOLOGÍA ^^



Ya te vas a casar? 

Para una mujer tenés que ser creativo, tener imaginación, buena iniciativa, tenés que tener buena teoría y práctica con ellas, y tenés que saber de ciencia y tecnología para que no te tome por vago


----------



## electroandres (Ene 1, 2010)

Yo soy muy aficionado a la electronica, pero obiamente no es toda mi vida (sino quedas loco y te enamoras de tu soldador) 
1º chicas
2º salidas con amigos
3º deportes acuaticos (remo, natacion, watherpolo, etc)
4º Joder, bajar cosas de internet, chatear
4º Bis Electronica
5º diseños en Autocad y programas similares
6º Carpinteria y cosas para hacer con las manos (toda maquina que se me ocurra, y cuando termine la CNC no voy a tener restricciones por las piesas, wawjajajjajaj [ese wajajajja es una risa malvada, imaginensela])
7º Juegos de pc... tipo gears of war, call of dutty, CS, Pure
8º Arreglar las cosas que se rompen en casa (como por ejemplo, una lustrasmiradora, como odie ese aparato )

y asi puedo estar enumerando cosas, pero creo q con esto ya se dan idea de que pasa por mi cabeza XD


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2010)

Estar con mi familia y amigos
Gusto por el buen sonido
Modding
Voltmodding
Overclocking
Mecanica
Electricidad
Diseño 3D
Lockpicking ( legal )
Metalurgica
Carpinteria (no me gusta cortar piezas con el serrucho ni con caladora)
Cocinar


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 4, 2010)

helminto g. dijo:


> eso no es sano, dejala, (la piva, no la electronica)
> 
> es broma, je je je



jajajaj que bueno jajaja



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿El AirSoft Es como el Gotcha?


HOLA tacatomon es como dice tomasito .

un saludin ¡¡


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 5, 2010)

Además de la electrónica me gusta la música! y estoy estudiando Ingeniería electrónica y Licenciatura en composición musical.... que locura, no?


----------



## lutiky (Ene 14, 2010)

ademas de la electronica, la literatura, el aeromodelismo(casi como la electronica), la familia, la mujeres (lo escribo sin que mire mi mujer jajajjajajajaja), y por sobre toda las cosas pasar el tiempo con mis hijos que eso es lo mas jajajjajajaja


----------



## examemasadobo (Ene 14, 2010)

La Mecanica y todo el mundo del motor sobre ruedas en general.

Un Saludo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 17, 2010)

> ...la mujeres (lo escribo sin que mire mi mujer jajajjajajajaja)...



eeeepaaa! menos mal que soy soltero porque coincido mucho con lutiky jajajaja!!

Naa.. La musica y tocar la viola entre amigos es  lo mejor, el sonido potente, ver como se mueven 3 centímetros los conos de los parlantes... jaja!!
Aguante el sonido potente!! (sonido bueno = rock [nacional, internacional... pero más este ultimo])

salu2!


----------



## PEBE (Feb 15, 2010)

yo igual,ademas de la electronica toco la guitarra electrica y el bajo


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 16, 2010)

A mi me gusta la electronica pero la aplico a otras cosas: principalmente me gusta la musica, soy productor y dj, toco el pinao y flauta travesera, tambien me va el mundo ed la radio, los coches y sobre todo el tema de cosas de emrgencias: policia, ambulancias y todo, actualmente tengo un coche modificado solo para emergencias: es un mitsubishy usado por el servicio de rescate de montaña pero yo lo he modificado par air por carretera como cohe camufaldo(logicamente la policia no sabe nada de eso) tambien me gsuat el tema de la informatica, los montajes de lcues y sonido(esto me viene tambien del trabajo) y todo lo qque pille por ahi tambien me gusta


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 21, 2010)

En mis tiempos libres, voy con un amigo a su taller a trabajar por hobbie y no olvidar la mecanica automotriz, como maestro, no como chalan claro esta.
La exploracion espacial, asisto frecuentemente una pagina española de sondas espaciales y los viajes tripulados hacia la ISS.
Peliculas y series de television.
Las mujeres claro esta.
Musica, escucho muchisima musica. De ahi por mi tendencia de hacer amplificadores.
Programacion, me apasiona la programacion de circuitos embebidos (avr, dspic, y familia) y el diseño de programas para analisis y diseño de circuitos.
Mucha lectura de todo tipo, desde simples chistes, hasta historia.
Reparacion de todo lo que sea reparable.
Autos, especialmente los mustang.
Ir de bar y filosofar mientras el alcohol va entorpeciendo todo lo entorpecible... jajaja
Pilotar autos, aunque ultimamente ya me desconecte, pero amo competir en un auto sobre una pista con las tribunas llenas gritando.
Creo que es lo mas importante de mis gustos...


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Aparte de la electronica seria la música (como dijo Ozzy Osbourne una vez: ROCK & ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), la literatura, el cine, la edición de video, los conciertos y demas tocadas, webear (por algo estamos aqui XD), las chicas, los animales (tengo un perrito jeje) y demas. 

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL

cHauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eliana (Ago 4, 2010)

Javo_rock creo que te flataron los video juegos  saludos


----------



## digisk8 (Ago 5, 2010)

rock! pc! skate! amigos, mujeres!! y ELECTRONICA!!!! jaja! that's a good life!

canzado pero buena vida.

saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 14, 2010)

Surf !! es la actividad que más me gusta realizar... aún más que la electrónica !! en mi opinión es el deporte perfecto!! 
además me gustan otros deportes como el canotaje, natación, paddle y futbol entre otros....

Me gusta mucho la edición de videos!
Tomar algo con amigos!
Escuchar música (U2, Jack Johnson, Coldplay,Fran Ferdinand, etc...)
Cocinar! (me gusta mucho)

bueno.... creo que básicamente es eso...

Saludos !!!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 15, 2010)

Siempre me ha gustado la electronica pero ahora por el trabajo al cual me absorbe gran parte del tiempo ya no he podido realizar mis otras actividades aparte de la electronica me gusta el dibujo hacer pesas tocar la guitarra pero en fin ya habra tiempo para reanudar esas actividades bye


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 15, 2010)

Obviamente la electronica es lo que mas me gusta, en especial los ordenadores de antaño tipo spectrum, commodore, etc, la musica electronica!!! Dj´s, salir a convivir con los amigos, comer, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Helder Guerra (Ago 15, 2010)

Bueno no puedo negar que en cuanto a tiempo la electrónica lo ocupa casi todo, pero me gusta la musica de mi región por lo cual una vez por semana me reuno con unos amigos a tocar musica Vallenata,en el grupo toco bajo electrico, el resto de tiempo se lo dedico a mi familia y de vez en cuando me tomo unas cuantas polas (cerveza) no muy seguido pero me gustan y algo que no puede faltar una buena comida. Saludos.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola chicos.. 
De la electronica me llama mucho la atención la robotica  (soy bien novata.. pero quiero aprender) me gusta la musica =) de ves en cuando saco tiempo para tocar la organeta y ensayo con mi hermano que toca la guitarra.. (cantamos loqueras )
muchas veces aprovecho los dias festivos para ir de pesca. me encanta pescar *.*  o también ir al cine, adoro las pelis..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 16, 2010)

Lo mio....electrónica y programación como hobby pero mi vida es la facu ( te consume el alma a lo shao Kan de mortal kombat ) los amigos (salir, juntarse a tomar, ASADO) y las chicas que a cualquier mortal le llama la atención por más electrónico que sea.
También todos los días GYM y natación para estar bien


----------



## xiki (Ago 19, 2010)

Toco el saxo tenor en una charanga y la guitarra en un coro de carnaval.(Cádiz)
Reparo instrumentos de viento.Construyo algunos de caña española (arundo donax) como quenas y pitos rocieros.
Estoy practicando con la trompeta y fliscorno.
Estoy reparando una  bicicleta y una guitarra antiguas.
Próximo proyecto...dejar de fumar,reparar mi vieja moto y un trombón...intentar vender algo para hacer un poco de sitio..

En fín, todo el tiempo me parece poco .


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2010)

En el poco tiempo libre que tengo, aparte de la electrónica que es lo mas, toco la Guitarra Española (Flamenco) y la Guitarra Eléctrica (Heavy).

Me gusta dibujar con Aerógrafo y con tecnicas a carboncillo y lapiz..........ah y el bricolaje.

Les muestro algunos dibujos de los que hago:


Botellín de cerveza *(Aerografía)*




Sin título *(Lapiz)*................Por si la censura.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 19, 2010)

son mis ojos o no salieron las imagenes?


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

mmm parece ser que hubo un error ajja yo tampoco las veo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2010)

Las imágenes estaban en el servidor del foro, pero ya no más. Hasta que Electronec pase de nuevo y actualice las ubicaiones, estamos al horno (las ví apenas las puso y estaban buenas, pero ya no están).

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> (las ví apenas las puso y estaban buenas, pero ya no están).



Gracias Cacho;
en el Servidor de FE las puse paro 
¿Y ahora las ven?......Curioso pero yo siempre las veia.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 19, 2010)

Felicitaciones Electronec, no solo que se ven, si no que me parecen excelentes trabajos. 
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2010)

Se volvieron a ver 

De nuevo, están buenas. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 19, 2010)

interesante trabajo electronec, (y lo digo enserio)


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2010)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios.

Saludos compañeros.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 20, 2010)

Y...., son varios los joviz (y los años), mecànica, rompecabezas, carpinteria, maquetas de aviones, armas, tanques y barcos, guitarra, baterìa (cuando me lo prestan, bajo), la armònica y el bombo, reparar guitarras, fabricar cascos para baterias (tengo un par de redoblantes de inox construidos), leer, astronomia y astrofìsica, escuchar mùsica y mirar mùsica , ver series de los 60, coleccionar estampillas, colecciones de libros, pines, herreria, me gusta hacer de albañil y plomero, dar cursos, y hay varios que no recuerdo ahora y varios que nunca empecè. Deportes, jugamos al tenis con mi señora o corremos, antes remaba (para Nàutico Zàrate) y despuès navegue a vela. Tirè con carabina y pistola olìmpica, aprendì algo de golf. De muy chico al fùtbol y basquet y de adolescente al hockey. De vacaciones en el mar, nadar me encanta. En fin, un poco de todo.
Sds.


----------



## ZYBORSCODE21 (Ago 23, 2010)

me gusta la electronica, pero al igual que muchos  tengo un desorden de atencion, en relialidad no se que es loq eu realmente quiero, enumerare los gustos en desorden

1 mujeres
2 convivios
3 aventuras extremas
4 pesca
5 me encantan los motores (actualmente tengo una camioneta ford ranger que mucha gente solo de verla es igual a las demas, pero esa carcachita tiene muchisima tecnologia, empezare por describir lo mecanico, motor 351 strocker a 427, transmision tremec r4 diferencia positivo, en cuestion de tecologia pues no es mucha pero mas que tecnologia es comodidad, haciendos ford lobo harley davidson, luces automaticas, sistema de navegacion GPS, luces de atenuacion, iluminacion de LEDS en todos sus calaveras, sistema de estrobos, iluminacion de Halogeno (odio Xeon), sistema de emergencia en en la visera de copiloto, vidios electricos, segurros electricos, puertas rasuradas tipo lambo, alarma automaticas con interfaz de vidrios electricos, entre otras muchas cosas, actualmente estoy trabajando en la pintura y enrinado, pero todo lo quiero hacer poco a poco)
6 me encanta la computacion, de hecho es mi vocacion,
7 telecomunicaciones (la mayorias via satelite)
8 circuitos de seguridad en hogares
9 CCTV
10 guitarra
11 la musica
12 deporte

y aqui estaria todo el dia y no terminaria de describir lo que me gusta jajajajaja, pero algo *QUE* adoraria hacer es electronica programable, aaaaa queria estudiar mecatronica pero me dio hueba porque al final no te enseñan nada y los profes terminan preguntandote jajajajaja saludines


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

ELECTRONEC!!!! me dejaste con la boca abierta!!!

felicitaciones!!! que talento che! tenes más trabajos???
estan muuuy buenos!


eh visto que muchos tiene relación con la música y bue...no me quedo atras jaja

eh estudiado teclado pero actualmente estoy tomando clases de canto...chan!  aun no rompi ningun vidrio ....aun! jaja
*me encanta la música!!!!
*


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 23, 2010)

estos son quince caracteres


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 24, 2010)

jajaja asi es señor coyote!!!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 24, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ELECTRONEC!!!! me dejaste con la boca abierta!!!
> 
> felicitaciones!!! que talento che! tenes más trabajos???
> estan muuuy buenos!
> ...



Muy bien Meli, entonces le voy a hacer un regalo.....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ustedes-foristas-musica-les-gusta-18398/

Espero lo disfrute !!
Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 30, 2010)

Disfruto mucho de la musica, podria pasar todo el dia escuchando musica jejeje pero si hablamos de un orden de prioridades seria:

1. Vida amorosa
2. Vida social
3. PHP, MySQL, Java
4. Electrónica
5. Electricidad
6. Dibujo arquitectónico

P.D.: En algunas ocaciones la electronica me vuelve ermitaño y se posiciona en primer lugar, pero no dura mucho


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Disfruto mucho de la musica, podria pasar todo el dia escuchando musica jejeje



Ya somos 2!!!


----------



## maikelm (Oct 4, 2010)

A mi me Gusta la Fotografia, soy Musico, Toco Guitarra, Piano, soy Teniente en el Minint etc..


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bueno, aparte de la electrónica me gusta la computación, por algo lo estudié también, pero son carreras relacionadas, aquí una lista de otras cosa que me gustan, sin orden de prioridad:

1. Estudié música a nivel profesional por varios años y casi lo estudio en pregrado (pero preferí la ingeniería), por lo que tengo bastante conocimiento en la materia (música) y odio escuchar la gente cantar el cumpleaños (es una tortura para mis pobres oidos semi-entrenados).
2. También estudié pintura, pero eso lo dejé antes de la música.
3. Me gusta mucho tejer y bordar, pero me aburro rápido.
4. Quiero aprender a coser, he practicado pero aún me falta, me gustaría hacer mi propia ropa.
5. Me he dedicado un poco a realizar trabajos de bisutería.
6. Me encanta la natación y el ciclismo, y aunque no los practico mucho considero que sé nadar bien.
7. Me la paso mucho en facebook, he tratado de vacunarme y parece que soy inmune.... a la vacuna.


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

/ \
                        |
                        |
                        |​
caballeros una chica que lo tiene todo!!!        

escucho ofertas!!


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 4, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> / \
> |
> |
> |
> ...




NOOOOOOOOOOOO , meli ya te dije que soy muy joven para morirrrrrrr


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

perate, perate....
pueden ser muchos tipos de ofertas.....

* medicos que vacunen contra facebook
* maestros en el arte de coser
* profesores de natación

que se yo...jeje


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 4, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> perate, perate....
> pueden ser muchos tipos de ofertas.....
> 
> * medicos que vacunen contra facebook
> ...



ah ok, así pos si , y bueno, me faltó decir que me gusta leer poesía, artículos sobre medicina y salud, ver la familia de canales discovery channel, estoy tratando de migrar a linux poco a poco y trantando de aprender a cocinar


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

sp_27 dijo:


> ...me gusta leer poesía...



sé de alguien que le gustaría oír eso...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 4, 2010)

me hablaron?.....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

A ver, déjenme recordar... 

- Electrónica
- Electricidad
- Idiomas
- Psicología
- Mujeres
- Bricolaje
- Lectura
- Tocar guitarra
- Escritura
- Escuchar música
- Películas
- Sociología
- Coleccionismo
- Ciencias 
- Etc...

No precisamente en ese orden...


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yo me dedico a estudiar bachiller, por lo que la electrónica es afición, pero a mis 15 años le meto mano a las rozas (hago alguna chapucilla de 220), reparaciones y chapucillas en general, en temas de sonido sobre todo. De hecho en el insti ya recurren a mí ante averías de cacharros o para montar el sonido de las fiestas; como en las del pueblo, donde soy el único chico que se dedica a hacer lo que sea (incluso más que en casa): barra, chapuzas, limpiar o montar el chiringo. A veces me dedico a ayudar en albañilería u otras chapuzas a mi padre, aprendiendo de ello, gracias a mi buena memoria para los detalles y a mi gran razonamiento deductivo e inductivo. El año pasado empezé a hacer teatro en el colegio, pero con luces y sonido, pero no falté a ningún ensayo. Este año a lo mejor me animo si puedo seguir con las luces y el sonido que me pueden. Me gusta mi música y la radio, pero no salir ni ir al cine (hablo de años sin ir). Las novelas me aburren, aunque si me gusta algo, empiezo y acabo. También me encanta colaborar sin sacar nada a cambio, como he mencionado, pero casi nunca en casa.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 4, 2010)

Uhmmm demasiadas cosas o.o

-Musica
-Bailar
-Leer
-Ir al cine (es genial!!! *.*!!!)
-Ver anime
-Comer !
-Jugar en la pc
-Ciertos programas de television
-Salir
-CAFE!! O.O!
-Coca cola (mi vicio ><)

Etc... Etc XD


----------



## Dano (Oct 4, 2010)

A grandes rasgos..

-Electrónica, la practico día a día en la carrera. 
-Mi estudio, cuando tengo un rato los fines de semana llamo a mis amigos (todos músicos) y nos tomamos algo mientras el sonido fluye , es como salir pero sin moverme de casa. jaja


Si no estoy en ninguna de esas dos cosas, que por lo general consumen el 98% de mi tiempo, estoy leyendo literatura bélica (me gustan mucho las armas, su tecnología y funcionamiento), literatura de mecánica en motores, etc.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 4, 2010)

Juegos de estrategia, del tipo Command & Conquer y FPS como Half Life y Counter Strike...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 4, 2010)

dano no es por hacer oftopic, pero quiza tu sepas que capacidad de balas tenia una tompson de tambor?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Juegos de estrategia, del tipo Command & Conquer y FPS como Half Life y Counter Strike...



Los Simms...


----------



## goguma (Oct 4, 2010)

Bueno aparte de la electronica. me encanta mirar animes, doramas y peliculas, leer mangas. Me encanta dibujar... jejeje. Salir con amigos/as a jugar pool.


----------



## Dano (Oct 5, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> dano no es por hacer oftopic, pero quiza tu sepas que capacidad de balas tenia una tompson de tambor?



La Thomson americana era calibre ACP 45 se podía usar con dos tipos de cargadores los cuales llevaban 20 o 30 municiones, o tambien se podía usar con tambor (especial para la suegra ) que tambien había dos tamaños, los cuales podían cargar 50 o 100 municiones.-

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 5, 2010)

dano gracias por la respuesta, me sera de utilidad, y recuerda 

(que paresca un accidente)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 5, 2010)

Sólo contra seres mortales....


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> La Thomson americana era calibre ACP 45 se podía usar con dos tipos de cargadores los cuales llevaban 20 o 30 municiones, o tambien se podía usar con tambor (especial para la suegra ) que tambien había dos tamaños, los cuales podían cargar 50 o 100 municiones.-
> 
> Saludos



LOL!!! Que quieren hacer!!!  
PD: La versión tambor de 100, por si se resiste!


----------



## Dano (Oct 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> LOL!!! Que quieren hacer!!!
> PD: La versión tambor de 100, por si se resiste!



Como dice el dicho: "Hierva mala nunca muere"


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2010)

> Como dice el dicho: "Hierva mala nunca muere"


Creo que se te olvidó la "B" larga, no? jeje
Hier*b*a.


----------



## Dano (Oct 5, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Creo que se te olvidó la "B" larga, no? jeje
> Hier*b*a.



Sep, tenés razón


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 5, 2010)

Dejen la ierva!!!! Pas!!!


----------



## HADES (Oct 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Juegos de estrategia, del tipo Command & Conquer y FPS como Half Life y Counter Strike...



Pero tacato si ninguna te vi en el grupo de los Videogamers!

Tenemos que ponernos en contacto maestro!!!!

y pues Idem tacato:


Tacatomon dijo:


> Juegos de estrategia, del tipo Command & Conquer y FPS como Half Life y Counter Strike...



Y pues cazar gatos negros natos de la Jungla, cierto loco sabe mi historia

y cuando puedo badmington con los cuates, salir con los cuates, eh anime¿?

saludos!


----------



## DSP (Oct 5, 2010)

La musica (tocaba con un grupo musical)


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola.

Actualmente no me dedico a la electrónica (por lo que ahora es mi distracción).
Me dedico a ver TV, la mayor parte del tiempo (en la computadora tengo instalada una tarjeta de TV)
Cuando no veo la TV, toco la guitarra, el bajo (pero soy mal guitarrista y bajista, pero igual lo disfruto).
Me olvidada, la comida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DSP (Oct 5, 2010)

despues de eso:

programacion
ajedres (fue mi vicio en la escuela)
jaripeos y bailes gruperos

empiezo a sospechar que la mayoria de electronicos tienen algo de musicos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2010)

Me gustaría saber cuantos de los que estamos en el foro somos músicos.

Yo personalmente toco guitarra eléctrica y canto, estoy en un grupo. Algo de bajo eléctrico también hago. Me gusta mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 5, 2010)

pues a mi descartenme, soy un imbecil tonal, no naci para crear musica y vaya que lo he intentado


----------



## Nepper (Oct 5, 2010)

mi pasatiempos es la universidad y estudiar ingeniería...
tambien, mi hobbie preferido es el trabajo... programar PLC, diseñar tableros, dibujar los planos, charlar con los compañeros, recorrer las plantas industriales, intercambiar ideas... etc...
Tambien veo algo de animé... solo para dispersarme un rato... luego... tal vez me junto con amigos del barrio y jugamos al doom95 o al half life probando escenarios editados...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 5, 2010)

La electronica en mi caso paso a ser de una profesion a un hobie actualmente me dedico a la reparacion de celulares lo cual debo decir que me ha o me esta dejando mas que la electronica pues es algo mas relajado y en momento puedes ganar buena plata sin hacer tanto esfuerzo ademas de que las refacciones son mas faciles de conseguir  pero aparte de eso me gusta dibujar, cantar tocar la guitarra hacer pesas las mujeres por supuesto pero esto ultimo lo he te tenido que hacer a un lado:enfadado: debido a que actualmente tengo una relacion que el mes que viene ya va a ser 3 años y pues hay que cuidar eso y ni modo saludos desde Mexico


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 5, 2010)

A mi me gustan las rubias de ojos claros..y hacer pereza en compañia de discovery 
Ojala y me toque una nenita asi cuando me case..


----------



## Dano (Oct 5, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Me gustaría saber cuantos de los que estamos en el foro somos músicos.
> 
> Yo personalmente toco guitarra eléctrica y canto, estoy en un grupo. Algo de bajo eléctrico también hago. Me gusta mucho...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo de músico la toco de oido (Chiste malo), se algo de bata y poco de guitarra, aprendí solo con amigos.
Se mucha teoría de instrumentos, pero practica para tocarlos es lo que falta, igual no me jode, estoy del otro lado del vidrio tocando una consola jajjaaj.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Yo de músico la toco de oido (Chiste malo), se algo de bata y poco de guitarra, aprendí solo con amigos.
> Se mucha teoría de instrumentos, pero practica para tocarlos es lo que falta, igual no me jode, estoy del otro lado del vidrio tocando una consola jajjaaj.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me gusta! Me gusta esoo!! jeje
"Estoy del otro lado del vidrio tocando una consola..." JEJE!!! 

Mi amigo, compañero de banda, toca la Batería...

Nosotros empezamos hace dos meses con la banda, y de a poco va queriendo, los ensayos son fundamentales; todavía no nos conocemos mucho, pero falta... Faltan horas y horas de tocar... jeje

Hace algún tiempo había empezado a ahorrar plata para comprarme una consola... Pero desistí, tuve que invertir el dinero en un ampli de guitarra.
Pensaba comprar la "*SKP VZ-8 FX*", ¿La conocés esa, Dano?

*¿Che, alguien más es músico de por acá?*

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Dano (Oct 6, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Me gusta! Me gusta esoo!! jeje
> "Estoy del otro lado del vidrio tocando una consola..." JEJE!!!
> 
> Mi amigo, compañero de banda, toca la Batería...
> ...



Nunca usé SKP, pero te puede decir como norma general que  lo mas jodido de las consolas chinas son los potes, igual si se usa suave y tranquilo duran para toda la vida.


----------



## HADES (Oct 6, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> mi pasatiempos es la universidad y estudiar ingeniería...
> tambien, mi hobbie preferido es el trabajo... programar PLC, diseñar tableros, dibujar los planos, charlar con los compañeros, recorrer las plantas industriales, intercambiar ideas... etc...
> Tambien veo algo de animé... solo para dispersarme un rato... luego... tal vez me junto con amigos del barrio y jugamos al doom95 o al half life probando escenarios editados...



o tambien intentar conquistar el mundo digo (escenario) en Starcraft los sabados 
seguimos en contacto che!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

Bueno.... aparte de la electronica... me encanta dibujar... yo dibujo mangas(historietas japonesas).... y me encanta escuchar musica.... pero mas que todo la paso dibujando.... o viendo el facebook o msn o diferentes foros(ya sean de electronica o de anime), esas cosas son adictivas....


----------



## Imzas (Oct 12, 2010)

holi, a mi me gusta la informatica, leer info tecnica. Esoterismo pero más del lado gnóstico. La buena musica, dibujar, escribir, conocer y escuchar gente, sobre todo a quienes tengan algo que contar, etc.



Kathiiii dijo:


> Bueno.... aparte de la electronica... me encanta dibujar... yo dibujo mangas(historietas japonesas).... y me encanta escuchar musica.... pero mas que todo la paso dibujando.... o viendo el facebook o msn o diferentes foros(ya sean de electronica o de anime), esas cosas son adictivas....


Comparto tus palabras amigui .


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 12, 2010)

quien se une para armar una banda!!????  jeje tipico


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> quien se une para armar una banda!!????  jeje tipico



yooooooooooooooo..........!!!!!!!! ji ji ji


----------



## Mostdistortion (Jul 16, 2011)

esto hago antes y después de electrónica jaja

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=10615176&q=hi&newref=1

Voz y guitarras = yo! jaja

Saludos



Jessy dijo:


> -Coca cola (mi vicio ><)



El mío es la Fanta lol

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 16, 2011)

Ashram dijo:


> Parece que por aquí hay de todo , bueno, soy médico (salí hace poco), aunque me encanta la electrónica desde chico. Me encanta la electrónica y es que en medicina no puedes experimentar con las personas (si se funde alguna me matan, detalles como éstos te limitan mucho el probar cosas nuevas), me gusta ser libre y por eso tengo gustos variados .
> Estudie un poco de ingenieria en sistemas computacionales, salí de la carrera por no tener tiempo, tengo planeado hacer una maestría en biomédica, pero antes me gustaría tener una novia guapa y chistosa, y si se puede que tenga gustos parecidos ;p. Se tocar el piano aunque muy poco y me gusta el chelo aunque no lo se tocar. Me gustaría aprender de leyes para poder defenderme mejor (hay mucha gente mala en mi profesión), bueno en fin tengo el gusto por aprender lo que pueda servirme  no me importa llegar a ser un super sabio en como operar el dedo gordo del pie, más bien me gusta lo general, de todo sin limitarme, si lo puedo usar lo aprendo .


Hola amigo, eres Geminis? lo digo por los gustos variados, la sed insaciable de aprender y por la inconstancia( soy geminis ) Aunque no creas en los signos has de aceptar que tienen muchos aciertos XD.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 16, 2011)

pocoexperto dijo:


> .........................Voz y guitarras = yo! jaja.........



 Muy bien compañero, sonais de PM, y la guitarra 10 .

Mi enhorabuena y suerte en este mundo de oportunidades tan jodi** .

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 16, 2011)

Meli, donde andas amiga!, se te hecha de menos .


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ago 9, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *¿Che, alguien más es músico de por acá?*



(un año de retraso para responder )

acá un músico de Córdoba


----------



## malto (Ago 9, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ... y por la inconstancia( soy geminis ) Aunque no creas en los signos has de aceptar que tienen muchos aciertos XD.



Ya decia yo...somos muchos!!!


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola...pues no habia pillado este tema ...

...desde niño me atrae la electrónica, la electricidad y la mecanica... así también la física, la filosofía, y las matemáticas...aunque solo me gustan, por que experto no soy ...

...me gusta la madera, hago figuras con madera, pero voy mas por hacer instrumentos musicales...me gusta leer, investigar y hacer informes de lo que sea...
...amo pensar y escribir lo que pienso para llegar a conclusiones, y hacer canciones...

...siento atraccion por la decoracion ambiental...soy muy detallista 

...esto me da algo de plancha contar...mi mama es costurera y me gusta coser a veces ...

siento atracción por el sonido y la iluminación...

...de niño me gusta dibujar caricaturas, hago cómics cuando se me ocurre alguna historia ..
..y...

...sobre todo eso, solo hay dos cosas a las cuales dedico la mayoria de mi tiempo, la musica, y la electronica (vi que aqui esta plagado de musicos )

...soy geminis.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 9, 2011)

Y los musicos son una plaga.............................jeje ,Es increible la cantidad de gente en nuestro rubro que toca algun instrumento ,y muchos muy bien y hasta profesionalmente,sera por las matematicas  En mi caso no lo creo jaja.Bueno en resumen yo soy batero ,pero con la familia y el trabajo ,se complica el practicar ,fundamental a la hora de tocar un instrumento,y ahora los dejo porque me voy a hacer unos ejercicios de paradidles.Chau.........

Pd si precisan un batero equipado avisennnnmennnnn.....................................

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## malto (Ago 9, 2011)

Habria que hacer una encuesta sobre cuantos geminis hay en el foro


----------



## Imzas (Ago 9, 2011)

sip habemos muchos gemelos- maldicion o bendicion? las dos caras del signo .


----------



## Tavo (Ago 9, 2011)

Bien Griego!! Me gustaría escucharte, *a ver si nos hacés un video dedicado para la gente del foro,* aunque sea unos fills y una paseadita por los cuerpos... jeje... 

Me encanta la batería, es un instrumento en el que pasaría horas tocando. Por desgracia  no soy batero, toco la guitarra. Estoy en eso, empecé hace poco, unos 3 o 4 años más o menos, me queda mucho camino por recorrer aún.

Mi amigo mas cercano es batero (o baterista, como digan ustedes), y siempre que voy a su casa "me re cuelgo" en la Pearl, pueden pasar varios minutos que no me aburro. Tengo un instinto que me anima a hacer algunos ritmos y practicar nuevos... Me encanta la batería... Es genial.

Que batería tenes Griego? Hace cuánto tocas? (y la pregunta del millón, cuántos años tenés? )

Saludos gente!


----------



## Nepper (Ago 9, 2011)

toque un año el teclado (piano electrico) para simplemente saber lo que es un "musica"... aprendí el tema del pentagrama pero nunca evolucioné... ahora tengo el teclado de adorno... o la ingeniería, o el trabajo, o la familia, o los amigos, o la musica, o los videojuegos... todo no se puede tener...


----------



## elgriego (Ago 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bien Griego!! Me gustaría escucharte, *a ver si nos hacés un video dedicado para la gente del foro,* aunque sea unos fills y una paseadita por los cuerpos... jeje...
> 
> Me encanta la batería, es un instrumento en el que pasaría horas tocando. Por desgracia  no soy batero, toco la guitarra. Estoy en eso, empecé hace poco, unos 3 o 4 años más o menos, me queda mucho camino por recorrer aún.
> 
> ...




EEE..........Cuantas preguntas che......Hola Tavo,como estas aqui en mis pagos tambien les llamamos bateros ,bateristas ,o los ruidosos de la cuadra jaja,deci que tengo vecinos compreensivos jeje.No te creas que estoy muy lejos ,por lo menos los dos vivimos en la misma pcia ,yo estoy en la ciudad donde se hacen los alfajores havanna,nose si te suena y que ademas le dicen la perla del atlantico.

En mis mocedades hace algun tiempo ,a lo 10 añitos, le afanaba las agujas de tejer a mi vieja y le pegaba a lo que encontraba,tratando de copiar lo que hacia phill collins en Genesis,por supuesto que no le pegaba ni a una,igual que ahora jaja,novias es decir batas tuve una cuantas ,la primera una power beat ,una perqueria ,pero con algo habia que empezar ,mas tarde me consegui una caf new sonic,que luego entregue en parte de pago  para comprarme una premier nacarada ,como la que usaba willy iturry,en la presentacion de clics modernos,solo que con una tambor supraphonic,no me alcanzaba para dos como los que usaba el willy,despues vino el horror jajaja Me case .......y vendi la bata y compre los muebles de la casa dormitorio ,comedor etc ,esa bata costaba unas cuantas  monedas y en aquel tiempo ganaba buena guita y vivia con mis viejos,y podia darme esos gustos,algunos años despues me separe............ y recorde que tocaba la bateria!,y volvi a las andadas ,actualmente tengo una Rmv Custom ,con fierros gibraltar  y platos paiste, Zildjian,y Stagg,mi actual tambor es un mapex,standard,bueno ese es mi set actual ,estoy tratando de convencer a mi pareja actual ,para comprarme una maple catalina,Pero por ahora tengo que esperar ,la flaca es compreensiva, pero es un hueso duro de roer jaja ,en lo musical estoy tocando rock en una banda de temas propios La Bohemia Rokcandblues ,y sigo intentando tocar camdombe y que me salga mas o menos decente jeje...Debo estudiar mas....Mi edad actual es 42 años y contando ,A pero me siento de 18 jajajaja

Quizas algun dia ,me juegue y suba algun videito....Igualmente ,hay algun que otro video de la banda pululando por la red de redes ,pero son inescuchables :

Saludos Gente ,El Griego.


----------



## charlie45 (Ago 12, 2011)

En primer lugar of course, electricidad y electronica, despues sonido y luces( como ven todo esto esta relacionado)
Como aficiones, la coleccion de sellos monedas y billetes de banco( de coleccion, no sean malpensados)
Tambien el cine, la informatica y viajar( es lo que mas anhelo, ya que es lo que menos he podido hacer en esta vida.
Saludos a todos
Charlie


----------



## Mostdistortion (Oct 18, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Muy bien compañero, sonais de PM, y la guitarra 10 .
> 
> Mi enhorabuena y suerte en este mundo de oportunidades tan jodi** .
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias!! =D también tengo temas mas suaves =D (las 30  primeras que hice) y mas pesados en esa mismo grupo de temas jaja =)

Saludos.


----------



## silvia espinel (Oct 25, 2011)

me encanta la electrónica  pero otra de las cosas que amo hacer el tocar la guitarra y mezclar mis dos pasiones para poder electrónicamente mejorar mi sonido


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

me gusta la musica clasica ,la escuho en equipo valvular de 5  watts estereo con 6bq5  .mientras trabajo reparando equipos ,es muy relajante y ayuda a razonar mejor ,salen mas rapido las reparaciones .prueben


----------



## silvia espinel (Oct 25, 2011)

paloionico OOOOOOO ESO ES GENIAL


----------



## Nepper (Oct 27, 2011)

no se si solamente musica clasica, pero yo escucho de todo que sea solo instrumentado, metal, clasico, electronico, dub... y todos esos dan muy buen resultado... mientras no tenga letra, sirve para dispersarse...


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 11, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> estoy tocando rock en una banda de temas propios La Bohemia Rokcandblues ,y sigo intentando tocar camdombe y que me salga mas o menos decente jeje...Debo estudiar mas....Mi edad actual es 42 años y contando ,A pero me siento de 18 jajajaja



che, que historia! jajaja, por lo que veo no te va algo como esto: http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=11027162&q=hi&newref=1 (con todos los ánimos de unos buenos cortes )
El loco timbaleta suena de diez!


----------



## xiki (Ene 19, 2013)

No se me ve mucho...pero aquí estoy con la charanga tocando el tenor.

ERsppectaculo estilo gaditano.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF5J-1KCNC4


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 21, 2013)

Yo soy astrónomo aficionado y ademas del amor por la música, me encanta la fotografía, que uniendola con lo primero, nace la astrofotogrfía, donde de a poco me voy metiendo mas y mas jaja. En el post de fotos subí algunas astrofotos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

> Advertencia: no se han publicado mensajes en este tema desde hace más de 6 MESES.
> 
> A menos que estés seguro que realmente deseas responder, por favor considera mejor crear un nuevo tema.



pues sí, pero para que abrir otro tema igual 

Pues, aparte de la electrónica, pues es la informática, me gusta mucho lo relacionado a eso, otra cosa puede ser la música, pero muy poco, y en menor cantidad es la medicina 

salu2!


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

Aparte de la electrónica y el gran gusto por esta misma, me gusta mezclar música crear una que otra pista caserita no soy DJ Pro solo soy un aficionado, practico unas buenas horas en el piano pero no soy un experto tocando infinidad de ritmos y canciones, me centro mas en los géneros musicales que me gustan y me llaman la atención, me gusta también la astronomía, soy amante de las armas, me gusta ir muy seguido al polígono a disparar varios tipos de armas de corto y largo alcance, la verdad uno descarga mucha adrenalina ahí, me gusta el diseño grafico no lo estudie como tal, pero el cual va de la mano a lo que me dedico hoy en día tanto diseño en 1, 2 y 3D y he aprendido mucho de este mismo, son muchas cosas creo que son las que mas practico y me gustan mucho  aparte de la electrónica.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

A mi...después de la Electrónica, lo que más me gusta son las mujeres.

Las colecciono.

(Perdona la broma Kowaky) (...que más quisiera yo...).


----------



## dearlana (Ene 25, 2014)

Después de la Electrónica me gusta:

La Electricidad.

La Mecánica de toda clase de motores.

Todo lo que sean experimentos.

La Informática desde hace 4 años para acá.

Coleccionar todo tipo de cosas:

Calculadoras tengo más de 100.

Motos tengo 10.

Coches  tengo 4.

Bicicletas eléctricas 5.

Bicicletas normales 6.

Dados distintos: De plástico, de madera, de todos colores y tamaños ( Algunos casi como botes de leche)...hasta "peludos".

Barajas.

Brújulas: Lo mismo: Desde muy pequeñas a una brújula de barco de un palmo de diámetro.

Monedas.

Sellos.

Billetes antiguos.

Aparatos electrónicos y eléctricos antiguos.

Libros: Más de 2000. Aparte de los de Electrónica y Electricidad...muchos de Física, de Psicología, de Pedagogía y de Grafología ( Por eso hago estudios grafológicos gratis).

Herramientas normales y herramientas raras por un tubo. Ejemplo: Una llave inglesa "de dos cabezas" (Es llave inglesa por los dos extremos).

Un colección de piezas curiosas extraídas de todos los aparatos reciclados. Ejemplo: El aro metálico que se utilizaba para terminar de optimizar el vacío de los tubos de rayos catódicos, poniéndolo al rojo desde fuera por inducción. Una Cruz de Malta de bronce del tamaño de un palmo, de un mecanismo que afilaba navajas de afeitar. Una rueda pulidora "perfecta" que realizaba la operación anterior. Etc, etc.


----------



## COSMICO (Ene 25, 2014)

A mi aparte de la electronica me gustan las rubias hermosas, lo mas curioso es que no tengo de ningun tipo
ni rubia ni morena ni trigueña jeje
De resto la electronica no me ha dejado para pasear ni nada, pero me gusta...Tambie me gustaria ganarme la loteria para ponerme a fabricar productos electronicos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2014)

dearlana, tienes alguna brujula que no apunte al norte?


----------



## dearlana (Ene 26, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> dearlana, tienes alguna brujula que no apunte al norte?



...las de coche.

Esas apuntan al Sur porque lo que se mueve es una esfera giratoria y para que coincida con la dirección del coche, funcionan "al revés".


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2014)

apunta al norte, solo que no ves la flecha...


----------



## dearlana (Feb 1, 2014)

A cualquier aguja imantada a la que le "peguemos encima" una flecha no magnética "al revés"... = Apuntará hacia el Sur.

Poco importa lo que "haya debajo".

Eso es lo que hacen con las brújulas esféricas de coche.

Otra cosa es la coincidencia o enfrentamiento de polos magnéticos opuestos...que siempre tendrá lugar.

-----------------------------------------------------

Relacionado con eso:

El Polo Norte geográfico es un Polo Sur magnético.


----------



## Edusone (Feb 6, 2014)

Pues me gusta mucho la informatica  y las buenas compañias, lacerveza y el boxeo !


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

yo soy un principiante de electronica la verdad, me gusta mucho pero se solo lo basico(oh menos jajaj) soy un friki de los tlf mvl, eso de flashear ,trastear con los tlf .. repararlos armarlos y desarmarlos jajajaja


----------



## Xispi (Feb 10, 2014)

No entiendo mucho de electrónica, pero me gusta leer y aprender sobre ello. Le muestro mucho interes.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 10, 2014)

Xispi dijo:


> No entiendo mucho de electrónica, pero me gusta leer y aprender sobre ello. Le muestro mucho interes.


pues te aseguro que en estos pocos dias que llevo en el foro, te puedo asegurar que estas un un foro impresionante y con gente que da gusto tenerlas en un foro..


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola amigos, cuando joven, las mujeres, por la mitad la profesión y la familia y desde que ya no trabajo construyo un modelo de un velero y en ese contexto desarrollo cuanta electrónica me ayude a realizar mis locas ideas. Actualmente estoy preparándome para usar la metodología del diseño por modelación teniendo como primer objetivo el modelar mi sistema de control de las velas usando entre otras muchas cosas un motor de paso. Así que estoy aprendiendo a usar el programa "Mathemática" de Wolfram, tengo como objetivo el usar la lengua de modelación, "Modelica" para lo cual me voy a comprar la licencia de uso privado del programa "SystemModeler", también de Wolfram, que utiliza el lenguaje "Modelica". Muy pronto noté que en las 4 décadas desde que visité la universidad, mis conocimientos matemáticos erosionaron muchísimo. Así que estoy estudiando matemáticas utilizando libros y cursos disponibles gratis en el Internet. Como se trata de modelar un sistema que será usado en el modelo del velero, también voy preparándome a estudiar los cursos de física requeridos, pues el modelo será influenciado por el medio en el cual navega y este se comporta de acuerdo a leyes físicas. Mucho de esto también juega con materias del estudio de la electrónica.

Como es una afición y como la ocupación y el placer que me da y porque no tengo que terminar antes de pasar al otro mundo, gozo con esto. Antes, cuando la salud y el sueldo lo permitían también tenia la afición de volar con aviones de un motor y de aprender el vuelo con tales de 2 motores. Cuantas aventuras me dieron y me dan esas actividades.

Piensen, cuando joven las hormonas y el atractivo sexual juegan un gran papel, hasta que se encuentra la compañera ideal y la vida presenta nuevos retos sin abandonar lo que se gozo durante la juventud! Pero el tiempo de vida es limitado! Asegúrense, que cuando llegan a la tercera edad, han vivido todo lo que en cada edad forma la vida. Solo así pueden enfrentar los retos y estar abierto para las atracciones que la vida presenta en cada edad. Yo por mi parte no lamento ni me faltó nada y ahora lo que quiero es suficiente tiempo y salud para poder avanzar en mis proyectos!


----------



## dearlana (Nov 19, 2015)

Yo hago motocross.


----------



## Lolo71 (Nov 19, 2015)

pues a mi mi otro entretenimiento es armar y mejorar mi pc conforme  el dinero alcance para ir actualisando ya que tambien es algo caro como la electronica


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Dic 1, 2015)

Además de la electrónica me gusta cocinar, les presento mi blog, está hecho con mucha dedicación...

https://www.facebook.com/elclubdelcocinero/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2015)

ezedemontegrande dijo:


> Además de la electrónica me gusta cocinar, les presento mi blog, está hecho con mucha dedicación...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/elclubdelcocinero/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel



Por aquí también tenemos nuestras recetas. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/recetas-cocina-caseras-46984/


----------



## jorger (Dic 2, 2015)

Yo me dedico por afición a la tecnología móvil. Desde que tuve mi primer Android allá por abril de 1012 me he ido informado muchísimo sobre el hardware de los móviles (principalmente con Android). Procesadores, GPU's, RAM, y todos su tipos, arquitecturas y diseños internos, así como todas sus combinaciones que han ido teniendo en la gran mayoría de los modelos. Aparte del resto del hardware. Y el software que personalmente debe estar en un escalón muuy alto en cuanto a funcionamiento para estar contento. Todo ello para poder diferenciar y saber con exactitud qué es lo que debo elegir afín a mis necesidades (y no tan necesidades) buscando el equilibrio perfecto que siempre acabo encontrando 
En ese sentido también lo hago para ayudar a personas indecisas, debatir y cómo no, informarme más. Soy muy curioso y estoy al tanto de la actualidad tecnológica en ese ámbito. 
Participo activamente en un foro dedicado a ello.

Pd: a mí también me gusta cocinar, aunque no lo tengo como "afición".
Un saludo.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 20, 2015)

Aparte del motocross me gusta el yoga. Además, se liga mucho ahí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2015)

me gusta 
1-ser jardinero,
2- ir de pesca 
3-me gusta el linux
4-ser rey ,
es decir cuando   intento algo ,
ser bueno en eso,no lo logro nunca,pero no me desanimo jamas


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 30, 2015)

Informatica, tecnología, lenguajes html y css, escuchar música electrónica y otros generos .

La electronica me gusta de chico, cuando tenia unos 9 o 10 años era de desarmar juguetes que se alimentaban con baterias para saber como era su funcionamiento, rescataba algunos motorcitos, luces, bocina y experimentaba jajaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

de estos, y quien no ¡¡¡


----------



## John Miller (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola buen día a todos la electrónica me a acompañado desde pequeño,  antes tenia una Disco Móvil construia amplificadores, luces, artefactos FX, ahora me dedico a la reparación,  armado y construccion de CNC, aparte de todo esto me gusta realizar SPFX Masks, algunas cosas de FX efectos especiales, la verdad casi todo lo que hago va acompañada de la electrónica. 











MK.


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

DownBabylon dijo:


> https://media3.giphy.com/media/lXiRoPt9Rkzt7yLYY/200_s.gif



Hola buen día y que tiene eso de referente a lo que haces aparte de electrónica? Eres un Zombie que le gusta las tortugas

MK.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2016)

eso es el humor  afgano ,
PD:
 parece que primero puso algo,se arrepintió  y luego edito


----------



## dUBBAIN (Mar 9, 2016)

Mecanica automotriz

Reparacion de hardware y software de pc

Electronica basica


----------



## manu7743 (Abr 21, 2016)

mecanica, informatica y vida social ajaj


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2016)

DownBabylon dijo:


> https://media3.giphy.com/media/lXiRoPt9Rkzt7yLYY/200_s.gif




...Prefiero la imagen que está en segundo plano...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aparte de la Electrónica y el Motocross y todo lo que sean wheelies...me encanta coleccionar:

Dados.

Brújulas.

Calculadoras.

Jeringas.

Relojes de cuerda.

...y no digamos de tornillos, arandelas, tuercas y similares. Esto último me imagino que será común para todos los componentes de este foro.

Colecciono hasta bolsas de todos tamaños para lo que puedan hacer falta. Tengo una montaña de bolsas comprimidas que no para de crecer. Está entrando a casa detrás de la puerta. Forman una especie de pared divisoria cada vez más alta.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 18, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> ...Prefiero la imagen que está en segundo plano...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Ahh los tornillos, tengo mi colección de tornillos M3 y M2 planos, cruz y torx, al igual sus tuercas y rondanas. Me agradan esos tornillitos, se los saco a todos los equipos de desecho y, también, apenas compré algunos de cientos de ellos ya que suelo usarlos para sujetar las placas de mis proyectos y algunos disipadores . 

Por el contrario las bolsas, detesto que me den tantas de ellas cuando compro algunas chunches como resistencias y caps, ahora, prefiero llevar desde casa algún botecillo para ir poniendo allí los componentes que compro. . Las que si colecciono son las que envían cuando compro a distribuidores grandes y tienen el "abrefácil", son muy prácticas.

Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 5, 2019)

Aparte de la electrónica; me gusta la astronomía, la aeronáutica, la aviación y el alpinismo.


----------



## Reynerio (Ago 13, 2019)

buenos dias a todos, bueno, a mi en particular, aparte de la Electrònica que es mi pasiòn, trabajo Audiovisuales, haciendo documentales con un equipo que armamaos por acà, tambien investigo sobre temas relacionados con la Arqueologìa, Astronomìa, UFOs, Sonido,Leo mucho de todo.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2019)

Y no paro hasta la fecha...sigo estudiando...

La Electrónica y la Tecnología es una de las carreras que he hecho.

Otra carrera anterior: Biología y Geología.

Por eso puedo relacionar ambas cosas anteriores y a mi no me la pueden dar con queso con el tema móviles, wifi, 2G, 3G, 4G, 5G...y las Celulas Vivas, Moléculas Cis, Moléculas Trans, Radiaciones Ionizantes Cancerígenas, la "Basura"en los alimentos y todo lo demás...donde lo único que priva en primer lugar se  llama: Dinero...dinero y más dinero.

Porque es raro que un Tecnólogo a la vez sea Biólogo, Geólogo;  o viceversa.

Cursillos de todas clases, algunos relacionados con Pedagogía ( = C.A.P. ), Psicología, Grafología, Investigaciónes Policiales o Seguridad o Peritajes Judiciales, de dos otres meses de duración. Algunos de 6 meses o un año o bianuales (= Los de la Tesis )  : Total: 142.

Pero de todo eso: El mayor número de visitas a mis posts ( En otras webs, algunas mías propias ) ha sido en* Grafología.* He tenido que ver y estudiar más de 8000 letras de gentes de todas clases y edades. Suelo hacer estudios grafológicos gratis por internet pero a veces no puedo atenderlos porque cada estudio me lleva más de media hora en sacar las Resultantes.


----------

